
Germany must pay Poland up to $1 trillion in reparations - mbgaxyz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/germany-should-pay-poland-1-trillion-reparations-world-war-ii-government-a7929561.html
======
mpweiher
"..., minister says". Polish minister.

